
What does P-four-nines means? - prdpx7
https://twitter.com/tacertain/status/1132391299733000193
======
rasz
2011 [https://techreport.com/review/21516/inside-the-second-a-
new-...](https://techreport.com/review/21516/inside-the-second-a-new-look-at-
game-benchmarking) article similarly started new era for computer gaming,
beginning a larger, more technically informed discussion. Things got better in
2013 [https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/fcat-benchmarking-
revi...](https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/fcat-benchmarking-
review,1.html) and culminated with G-sync/Adaptive-Sync/FreeSync. Everybody
working with hi-end hardware knew about the problem (manufacturers, hardware
testers, power users, technical forums), but it was widely ignored. Things got
especially weird/bad with introduction of Alternate Frame Rendering by
ATI(Rage MAXX) in 1999, and Nvidia following suit in 2004 (SLI) - great
benchmark results with really unpleasant hands on experience due to micro-
stuttering. Took 13 years for someone to finally say it out loud
[https://www.anandtech.com/show/7195/amd-frame-pacing-
explore...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/7195/amd-frame-pacing-explorer-
cat138/2)

Things arent perfect even today, with some dev studios especially bad when it
comes to frame pacing. XBOX is full of games released in 2019 with "locked"
30/60 fps, but jittery gameplay.

